# football



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

whos playing football this year and what team from where


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

rage1 said:


> whos playing football this year and what team from where


Im playing this year! Im playin right offensive guard and right defensive tackle for the Indians at Oskaloosa Senior High School in Iowa!

We are gunna have a rockin team this year!!


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

we havent got positions yet but what grade are you in i play freshman for north marion in west virginia were going to be tough to beat:angry::first: im probably going to be line and or anything on defense cause i just love killing quarterbacks my thought is play hard or dont play


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

rage1 said:


> we havent got positions yet but what grade are you in i play freshman for north marion in west virginia were going to be tough to beat:angry::first: im probably going to be line and or anything on defense cause i just love killing quarterbacks my thought is play hard or dont play


OO yea man.. im gunna be in 11th grade! Im 6' 4" tall and weight 245 and bench 290.. I'm quite big and got to play varsity allll last year with my brother for defensive tackle..

My bro was a D-end last year and 73% of the tackles were from either him or me...(we figured it up at the end of the season)... we were rockin the field! This is gunna be a SUPER year.... hopefully we will win state!!!

VERY Possible! How big are u?


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

im 5'11'' 165 i can dead lift 300 and squat 300 i bench 150 10 reps i also get alot of the tackles .......... hey good luck


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm 5'2'', 122 pounds, and I can squat a volkswagon. lol just messing, but yeah i play football. We just got done with a camp a couple of days ago, it was pretty extreme. In ND there are basically 4 classes based on school size, 9-man, A, AA, and AAA. We play in the A division but at this camp you go up against all teams, Its always a nice kick in the pants when you go up against them triple A teams! anyways good luck to ya'll, We'll have to report back on how things are going once season gets under way.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

i play 6 man football...play for the lohn eagles...im a linebacker and reciever....6'3 175lbs...only bench 200 im not sure what i squat...how fast do yall run yalls 40's? im a 4.81 and plan on gettin a lil faster this summer


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fishycatfish said:


> i play 6 man football...play for the lohn eagles...im a linebacker and reciever....6'3 175lbs...only bench 200 im not sure what i squat...how fast do yall run yalls 40's? im a 4.81 and plan on gettin a lil faster this summer


I ran a 4.92 last year on the 40... i may be big.. but i can move.. just ask any quarterback!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

blainep said:


> I'm 5'2'', 122 pounds, and I can squat a volkswagon. lol just messing, but yeah i play football. We just got done with a camp a couple of days ago, it was pretty extreme. In ND there are basically 4 classes based on school size, 9-man, A, AA, and AAA. We play in the A division but at this camp you go up against all teams, Its always a nice kick in the pants when you go up against them triple A teams! anyways good luck to ya'll, We'll have to report back on how things are going once season gets under way.


Does your school go to USD for camp??


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

USD? Not sure if you mean a college or what, but no we dont go there. Its at a college here in ND, a bunch of teams all around the state stay in the dorms, we dont because we live 30 miles away from the town, so we just drive.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

blainep said:


> USD? Not sure if you mean a college or what, but no we dont go there. Its at a college here in ND, a bunch of teams all around the state stay in the dorms, we dont because we live 30 miles away from the town, so we just drive.


Its University of South Dakota.. my school from Iowa goes up there and we play 3A football at my school.... but we play anyone who challenges us..... we played a 6A team last year and ROCKED EM! (their coach wasnt too happy) haha But at USD we all get dorm rooms also and practice the whole day.... everyone seems to like the all u can eat buffet! haha


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I won't play football if we have the head coach we have now...Our football team is horrible beacause of him. he can't even plan anything.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

hows your head coach


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

rage1 said:


> hows your head coach


Idk about others.. but our head coach rocks! Hes always on us and it just works out! Hes knows what hes doin and the guys a monster! lol


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

rage1 said:


> hows your head coach


Well if you're asking about mine...

He was my P.E. coach during my freshmen year. he was the kind of coach where he would say one thing would happen, but it really wouldn't.

A good example was when we went through all the trouble to make weight lifting sheets for a week and ended up not using them. We've also only been able to play football ONE TIME all year. And that game literally lasted ten minutes, with both teams tied at ZIP.  Another thing that got to me was when he takes half the period to make teams which will fall apart in 3 games.

However, I was marked down a few times but I'm quite sure he didn't record them since I got an A+ on my report card in his class.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

ok good luck to anyone and everyone playing this year play hard and have fun:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

rage1 said:


> ok good luck to anyone and everyone playing this year play hard and have fun:wink::darkbeer:


You too man! Take it easy!


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm homeschooled but my school district football team isn't very good... All their athletics is sad........ I would be good at football if I did play though.....


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> I'm homeschooled but my school district football team isn't very good... All their athletics is sad........ I would be good at football if I did play though.....


How do u figure? :wink::tongue:


----------



## kybowhunter64 (Mar 2, 2007)

I quit. I thought deer season was more important. I would rather spend my friday night sitting in a deer stand:wink:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

were did you get the pis on peta sign


----------

